# anybody stocking up on fish antibiotics



## miho (Jun 10, 2012)

I read they're good and safe for humans .is it true? The thought of taking something made for animals give me hibbie jibbies but if shtf and i gotta do it i will.


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

See my post:
http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-prepper-survival-talk/2790-fyi-otc-antibiotics.html


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I think I will add them to my BOB.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Yes ever since my fish got strep throat, did a lot of research on the internet and found they are both made by the same companies that make pharmaceutical drugs and the same dosage and same bottles. Only the best for my fish. Always do your own research before taking any-ones word there is a lot of information on the internet, do a search of " SHTF ANTIBIOTICS " There is another post on this site that was discussed

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-prepper-survival-talk/2946-let-s-talk-drugs.html


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

what are fish anti-biotics? Also should i also stock up on fish pro-biotics? Will it aid my fishies digestion? Because the yogurt i tossed in the tank just floats on the water like an albino turd. Please advise.


punch


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

punch said:


> what are fish anti-biotics? Also should i also stock up on fish pro-biotics? Will it aid my fishies digestion? Because the yogurt i tossed in the tank just floats on the water like an albino turd. Please advise.
> 
> punch


Definently, maybe


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

punch said:


> what are fish anti-biotics? Also should i also stock up on fish pro-biotics? Will it aid my fishies digestion? Because the yogurt i tossed in the tank just floats on the water like an albino turd. Please advise.
> 
> punch


This is something all preppers should know about and check out. Since most people can't punches Pharisaical drugs. It was known by veterinarian that the same medicine is sold for pets but don't need a prescription such as fish-mox (Amoxicillin) 
Like I said above check out the follow post that was on this site there is a lot of information.
http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-prepper-survival-talk/2946-let-s-talk-drugs.html


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> Yes ever since my fish got strep throat, did a lot of research on the internet and found they are both made by the same companies that make pharmaceutical drugs and the same dosage and same bottles. Only the best for my fish. Always do your own research before taking any-ones word there is a lot of information on the internet, do a search of " SHTF ANTIBIOTICS " There is another post on this site that was discussed
> 
> http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-prepper-survival-talk/2946-let-s-talk-drugs.html


How the hell did you know if your fish had strep throat!!!


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> This is something all preppers should know about and check out. Since most people can't punches Pharisaical drugs.


OK... I looked up Pharisaical... here's what the online dictionary says:

"phar·i·sa·ic (fr-sk) also phar·i·sa·i·cal (-s-kl)
adj.
1. Of, relating to, or characteristic of the Pharisees.
2. Hypocritically self-righteous and condemnatory."

With that in mind... I'm not sure I want any fish antibiotics used by the Pharisees. I'm sure we have some modern versions that would work much more effectively. And... I'm not sure how punching the drug would make it more effective, but I'm willing to try. 

Just kidding all... Please take this as humor as it was intended that way.


----------



## miho (Jun 10, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> How the hell did you know if your fish had strep throat!!!


i was thinking the same thing lol


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

The strep throat was a joke in case some one ask why I got fish mox in the refrigator.
And sorry it should have been pharmaceutical I am blaming that on the auto text get a few letters wrong and it decides the spelling I was in a hurry and didn't proof read. 
But it is an important subject as antibiotics are as likely to save someone's life as having guns.


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

No worries, Rickky... just having fun.

And I agree on the value of antibiotics.


----------



## waznyf (Jan 20, 2013)

Where can you purchase fish antibiotics?


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I really think something like fish-mox is important in a true TEOTWAWKI situation but it needs a little researching on the dosage and how long you need to take them as you need to take them for a minimum of 7 days once you start taking them (unless you have a negative reaction) even if you find out you didn't need them in the first place.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Ciprofloxacin which I believe is the active ingredient please excuse me if im wrong but if I know the name of the ABO being administered I can tell you the dose and length of time to take it. Cipro is 500-750mg for 10-14days. 2-3xday and youll be fine.

I actually have a book that tells me correct dosing of most medications. Its large pocket size. Might move it from the dusty shelf nearer to my preps. Thanks for the good idea.

The activce ingredient also might be Amoxicillin based on the n ame but Id need to see a canister to really be able to tell. Ill look into that one. With ABO ointment and The fishey ABO you should do ok in an post TEOTWAWTI situation unless superbugs become prevalent but in this scenario death from illness and disease will be prevelant anyways so its only a matter of protecting yourself from others that are already sick and then your only dealing with illnesses from injuries and such in which case that type of ABO should be fine.

IMO.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

AsteroidX said:


> Ciprofloxacin which I believe is the active ingredient please excuse me if im wrong but if I know the name of the ABO being administered I can tell you the dose and length of time to take it. Cipro is 500-750mg for 10-14days. 2-3xday and youll be fine.
> 
> I actually have a book that tells me correct dosing of most medications. Its large pocket size. Might move it from the dusty shelf nearer to my preps. Thanks for the good idea.
> 
> ...


Free Shipping on Fish Flox & Fish Flox Forte - Ciprofloxacin 250 mg and 500 mg


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

The 250 is too low for humans so you would have to adjust. Id recomend the 500's as that is an actual human dose for Cipro. Great for UTI's.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I think if I could only get one antibiotic it would be Cefalexin (keflex)

http://www.fishmoxfishflex.com/index.php/fish-flex-forte.html


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Keflex is considered a broad spectrum ABO. So yes a good choice. Cipro is for some reason the ABO of choice for Urinary Tract Infections. So ladies pay heed. Get your Cipro. Itleast when I was in medicine 5 years ago. Your really not going to need more then that on average. Just know proper dosing.

If you get a MRSA or other type Superbug that requires Vancomycin or sometimes thats not even good enough and has to be administered by IV so yeah. Thats not gonna be available in a post TEOTWAWTI situation. Ive seen some head wounds and such that required some very obscure ABO's due to being fungal or other rare type infection and some have less effect because of the blood brain barrier so in general avoid deep or penetrating head wounds post SHTF. ::rambo::

Augmentin is good for young children I am not certain of the reasoning behind that but it is the go to by pediatricians it seems. Probably because it is milder on the kidneys.


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

waznyf said:


> Where can you purchase fish antibiotics?


almost any pet store, especially fish ones


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

waznyf said:


> Where can you purchase fish antibiotics?


Several of the above hyperlinks above you can order them online.
I am just afraid that these will become controlled very soon.

I wouldn't think about getting them unless I checked on the Internet and read about the drug first. Everything is out there that you need to know. I haven't checked but Wikipedia probably has a lot of information. Unfortunately most of us like to spend our time and money on the fun stuff like guns, knives and flashlights and not enough on other important aspects.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Several people talk about barter items, if your daughter or son became seriously ill I could see someone giving up their AR-15 for a bottle of antibiotics.


----------



## bennettvm (Jan 5, 2013)

I would saw keep a bottle of it around. Im sure in a pinch it would work.


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

Dont forget that many drugs (i believe most antibiotics included) become toxic after x-time past expiration.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

yzingerr said:


> Dont forget that many drugs (i believe most antibiotics included) become toxic after x-time past expiration.


Over 90% of drugs will last over 15 years.

http://www.terrierman.com/antibiotics-WSJ.htm


----------

